# JKD in the central valley of CA



## gman (Mar 26, 2003)

Does anyone know of any JKD schools or seminars in the CA central valley? I am about an hour south of Sacramento and am willing to drive a little to check it out. Thanks.


----------



## James Kovacich (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gman _
> *Does anyone know of any JKD schools or seminars in the CA central valley? I am about an hour south of Sacramento and am willing to drive a little to check it out. Thanks. *



Leo Fong is in Sacramento. He is an original student of Bruce Lee and James Lee from the Oakland school.


----------



## Samurai (Mar 26, 2003)

Were in the Central Valley are you from?  I lived in Fresno/Clovis CA for many years and Bakersfield CA as well.  I can send you some contact info for a few people.

Thanks
jeremy bays


----------



## James Kovacich (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Samurai _
> *Were in the Central Valley are you from?  I lived in Fresno/Clovis CA for many years and Bakersfield CA as well.  I can send you some contact info for a few people.
> 
> Thanks
> jeremy bays *



I go down to Fresno a couple of times a month. Who is the Fresno area?


----------

